# Fastest gunman on planet.



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

This man is.:smt1099

Fastest gunman on planet. [VIDEO]


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i just don't know i've seen him before but? if you like that you may like jerry miculcek on you tube.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

1jimmy said:


> i just don't know i've seen him before but? if you like that you may like jerry miculcek on you tube.


Yes jerry is fast, Bob is the best the world ever seen. Their is a lot more on bob. If you see how they had to go slow,Just to hear 2 shots. Thats how fast Mr Bob is.But their are lot of people out there,That can shoot fast.

Ya Jerry is up their with the best of them. Just think how much time they put in to shooting,To get that good.

The first time I heard of Jerry,My dad let know about him. My dad seen him in a show. People like them would make a good officer. Cops like that people stop and give up lol.

Have a good day. Cat.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

1jimmy said:


> i just don't know i've seen him before but? if you like that you may like Jerry Miculcek on you tube.


I think Jerry is faster,Then Bob doing reloads. But both are my hero's. I love seeing them shooting, And people think auto pistols are fast. Jerry shown the world,With his 12 shots under 3-Seconds. Now that some bad boy shooting.

And when you see them shooting, They make it look like anyone can do it. Right lol..:smt1099


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

Cat said:


> I think Jerry is faster,Then Bob doing reloads. But both are my hero's. I love seeing them shooting, And people think auto pistols are fast. Jerry shown the world,With his 12 shots under 3-Seconds. Now that some bad boy shooting.
> 
> And when you see them shooting, They make it look like anyone can do it. Right lol..:smt1099


ever seen hickock 45 on you tube, not particularly fast but good shot and fantastic backyard!


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

1jimmy said:


> ever seen hickock 45 on you tube, not particularly fast but good shot and fantastic backyard!


No,But I will go look.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hickock 45 is awesome

But this character Bob is insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

